# Jazz Al Parque Festival



## pabloec20 (Sep 15, 2008)

hi, this photo is for a jazz festival. in a public park in bogota,i want  it to look  natural, inviting people to come and sit in the park to listen to jazz


----------



## rub (Sep 17, 2008)

Umm, I'm not sure what you mean. Do you mean you are using this photo to entice people to come? If so, there are a few ways you may want to improve it. I think if the entire text was in focus, it would help. Also, the thing in the upper right corner is distracting. 

Maybe try it out in a park, or with people who are sitting in a park, and that is resting beside them. 

As it stands now, it doesn't evoke a feeling of coming to enjoy music. When I think of music, I think COLOR! Maybe with a colored background... Not sure here, I just think that it may not be sending the message you intend.

Best of luck

Kristal


----------

